# Interruptor de un polo, debe cortar la fase o el neutro ?



## fabrizzio18 (Sep 6, 2013)

Gente estoy terminando de armar mi generador de funciones y se me presento la sgte duda: con mi interrptor de un solo polo que debo cortar si la fase o el netro.
Si corto la fase: estoy mandandola al interrptor donde toco directamente, pro mi circuito estará siempre a potencial de neutro
Si corto el neutro: donde yo toco, no voy a tener problema pro mi ciruito siempre va a estar a potencial de fase

el fusible debe ir antes del interruptor o el ciruito, pro siempre sobre la fase no? ...


----------



## Scooter (Sep 6, 2013)

A la fase todo.


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 6, 2013)

Siempre en fase, o de lo contrario nunca sabes si algo hace tierra y luego vas a tener el aparato encendiéndose al azar


----------



## miguelus (Sep 6, 2013)

Buenas tardes.

La cuestión es que si solo cortas una línea, dependerá de cómo lo enchufes en la Red, tendrías que tener clavijas polarizadas y eso no es habitual ni práctico.

Sal U2


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 6, 2013)

Es mejor que sigas las normas del codigo electrico de tu pais, siempre se interrumpe la fase y si vas a colocar un fusible lo pones en la fase, luego el interruptor y luego tu aparato.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 6, 2013)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Es mejor que sigas las normas del codigo electrico de tu pais, siempre se interrumpe la fase y si vas a colocar un fusible lo pones en la fase, luego el interruptor y luego tu aparato.



Pero el problema es que no podemos saber cómo enchufar la clavija en la pared, sería aleatorio, el 50% de probabilidades de enchufarlo de la manera correcta, lo lógico y mas seguro es que el interruptor corte las dos líneas.

Sal U2


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 6, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Pero el problema es que no podemos saber cómo enchufar la clavija en la pared, sería aleatorio, el 50% de probabilidades de enchufarlo de la manera correcta, lo lógico y mas seguro es que el interruptor corte las dos líneas.
> 
> Sal U2



Pues ¿que clase de enchufe usan? incluso el de dos polos puede ser polarizado, fabrizzio18 especifica que usará un interruptor de un polo, si tiene clavija polarizada es su detalle, ya sabrá lo que hace, si luego quiere poner de dos polos que lo haga, pero es innecesario a menos que sean dos fases.


----------



## retrofit (Sep 7, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> Pues ¿que clase de enchufe usan? incluso el de dos polos puede ser polarizado, fabrizzio18 especifica que usará un interruptor de un polo, si tiene clavija polarizada es su detalle, ya sabrá lo que hace, si luego quiere poner de dos polos que lo haga, pero es innecesario a menos que sean dos fases.



 Nunca he visto enchufes de Red de dos fases polarizados, por lo que, como dice miguelus en el Post#6, al conectarlos el 50% de veces lo hariamos bien y el 50% de las veces lo hariamos con la fase incorrecta desde el punto de vista de en que fase pongamos el interruptor.
Casi todos los aparatos serios cortan las dos fases.

Muy buenas


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 7, 2013)

> Nunca he visto enchufes de Red de dos fases polarizados



















dos terminales polarizados con toma a tierra


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 7, 2013)

retrofit dijo:


> Casi todos los aparatos serios cortan las dos fases.


Los de dos fases deben cortar las dos, por ejemplo yo tengo una bomba de agua a 220Vca, pero la red es de 127Vca, esos 220Vca es el voltaje entre fases, ahí sí es necesario cortar ambos, aquí solo hay una.


----------



## retrofit (Sep 7, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> Los de dos fases deben cortar las dos, por ejemplo yo tengo una bomba de agua a 220Vca, pero la red es de 127Vca, esos 220Vca es el voltaje entre fases, ahí sí es necesario cortar ambos, aquí solo hay una.



De acuerdo Y en enchufes posteados ¿cómo sabemos cual es la fase y cual es el neutro?

De los enchufes posteados, los de tres patas, siguen siendo de dos fases, la pata "gorda" es GND o Tierra pero el enchufe sigue siendo de dos dos fases y no hay forma de saber cual es cada fase y cual hay que cortar en el interruptor...

Solución... que el interruptor corte las dos fases, como hacen todos los aparatos serios.

Buenas noches





solaris8 dijo:


> http://www.worldstandards.eu/images/B plug.jpg
> 
> http://cdnstatic-9.mydestination.com/library/images/537646_250_167.jpg
> 
> ...



¿Polarizados?...   

Que el enchufe entre en una sola posición no quiere decir que sea "polarizado". Lo único que está claro es la pata de GND o Tierra  pero de las otras dos patas... el Neutro ¿cual es? y la fase ¿cual es? 

Buenas noches


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 7, 2013)

Creo que asi seria una buena manera de verificarlo:


----------



## fernandob (Sep 8, 2013)

yo trabajo en electricidad.
si me dicen que es un aparato fijo, en su taller vaya y pase, pero sino , es imposible casi .

(en verdad un simple neon les dira ) 
el comentario de que un aparato serio corta fase y neutro : me queda decir que todos los aparatos todos son 

para mi la cosa es que corte uno de el PRIMARIO DE EL TRAFO y listo, ya bastante en general la mayoria pone fusibles inadecuados como para encima andar hilando finito.

tanto la tecla como el fuse de el primario y listo .
y la tecla, si bien "tiene " 220v, pues que para eso la compran , no ??

de nuevo:
*MEJOR SI* corto la fase , de el lado de 220v y un neon entre fase y tierra me indica que la fase esta donde debe estar .
pero eso no siempre se espera, asi que "se supone" que si abrimos el circuito (aunque sea neutro ) ya la corriente deja de fluir y el desastre se detiene.

yo............les dare mi consejo , que es lo que tengo en mi taller:
No me doy mucha bola a nada, es todo un desastre y dejo las cosas prendidas......por que TODO lo tomo de una boca de luz y pasa por una termica , la cual apago al irme de el lugar de trabajo.
queda fuente enchufada, soldador, serie , muñeca system, velador , radio, todo .

podes cortar la corriente con la teclita bonita y monona de tu generador picuquito y atras, donde no miras el cable al lado de el enchufe se esta pelando y por hacer chispas, o el soldador quemo un cable que se cruza y no le habias prestado atencion , o..................o ??
o ?? 
anda a saber.
TOOOOOODAAAA la mesa de trabajo toma energia de un lugar , y caada vez que te vas desconectas . y listo.


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 8, 2013)

retrofit dijo:


> ¿Polarizados?...
> 
> Que el enchufe entre en una sola posición no quiere decir que sea "polarizado". Lo único que está claro es la pata de GND o Tierra  pero de las otras dos patas... el Neutro ¿cual es? y la fase ¿cual es?
> 
> Buenas noches


La ancha es neutro, la delgada es fase, la tercera es tierra, si el cable tiene clavija polarizada de dos polos (no dos fases, no andes confundiendo cosas, solo uno es fase), entonces solo podrá entrar de una forma por que el terminal del neutro es físicamente más grande y no entrará en la fase.


----------



## retrofit (Sep 8, 2013)

Buenos días Nuyel

Gracias por la explicación, veo que en América se utiliza un tipo de conector con posicionador que facilita que solo se pueda enchufar en una posicion determinada, el posicionador es la GND.

Veo que tambiem utilizais otro tipo de conector de dos patas planas, por aqui lo llamamos -Conector Americano- ese tipo de conector no tiene posicionador por lo que lo podemos enchufar de dos maneras distintas, lo que podria producir el problema que se plantea en el Post #1. Ese tipo de Conector en Europa no se utiliza

En España en las instalaciones domesticas no se emplean conectores con Posicionador

El emplado en la mayor parte de Europa es el Conector Schuko, que aunque tiene  conexion para GND, su construccion es simetrica por lo que se puede conctar de cualquier manera.

Este tipo de Conector es empleado en todos los aparatos con carcasa metalica la cual va conectada a la toma de Tierra general.

Otro Conector muy empleado es similar al que se emplea en America, el de dos patas planas,
pero aqui patas son cilindricas y separadas 16mm, tampoco tiene posicionador por lo que se puede conectar de cualquier manera. Este Conector se emplea generalmente en todos los aparatos con carcasa no metalica.

En cualquier caso siempre es recomendable que el interruptor general de cualquier equipo corte las dos fases.

Buenos dias


----------



## fabrizzio18 (Sep 8, 2013)

gracias a todos por la informacion  Aca en la argentina usamos el de tres patitas inclinadas, asique si la fase esta bien conectada en el toma, tambien lo deberá estar en el enchufe. Lo que hice fue mandar la fase al fusible y del fusible a la llave de corte. Gracias de nuevo


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 8, 2013)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Es mejor que sigas las normas del codigo electrico de tu pais, siempre se interrumpe la fase y si vas a colocar un fusible lo pones en la fase, luego el interruptor y luego tu aparato.







fabrizzio18 dijo:


> gracias a todos por la informacion  Aca en la argentina usamos el de tres patitas inclinadas, asique si la fase esta bien conectada en el toma, tambien lo deberá estar en el enchufe. Lo que hice fue mandar la fase al fusible y del fusible a la llave de corte. Gracias de nuevo



Me parece bien que hagas caso a la razón y tomes lo que te sirve da la información que hemos dejado.


----------

